# Hoping to dress up as Pennywise for Halloween. Need your opinion on a certain matter



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I have always wanted to do Pennywise. Great TV movie.

I like the first wig best since it is more like the original Pennywise wig. 

Maybe you could fix up the second one. Who knows. It looks like it is more for a female clown.

I like the first one best.

Be sure to post pics.

TC


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Me, I'd go with whichever one was cheaper. 

You could straighten the curly wig with the low setting of hair dryer, a good bristle brush and a little hairspray on it.

You could rat (backcomb) the flat wig to where the hair is poofed out more, spray and will look more like the pic of Pennywise.

Either could work - most likely most folks wouldn't recognize Pennywise to remember exactly what the hair looked like unless they were Halloween/horror nuts.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I kind of like the first 1 best..looks more like him...


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree, I'd go with the cheapest and go from there


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I actually think the second one would be the better choice. I think it looks more like the proper one; once you''ve poofed it up a bit it'll be perfect.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I like the second one. Just tease it up some with a fine comb and hair spray any should be fine.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree, the second one would be easier to get to where you want to be.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I hate to say it, but they look like the same product, just with the second one combed out. Check the item numbers on each to be sure, then go with the cheapest.

Eric


----------



## Lainie (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi, one of my favorite Stephen King books, and one of my favorite Tim Curry characters! I agree also that the second one is better, once you poofed it out a little. Good luck and great costume idea!


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

As far as the nose goes(made a rhyme) they come in all sizes, and yes latex would look better.
Woochie Medium Red Clown Nose- JCN-W0050<br>Sold in bags of 1 <br>Discount pricing:<br> $5.50 to $4.50 per nose.
I heard they are making a cinema movie based on it, changing the storyline a bit, not sure how I feel about that, but the book scared the crap out of me.


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

hmmm...that does look like a good nose, but the only problem I have is that it doesn't look very red. But since it is latex I'm sure I can just paint it red myself. Thank you!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd check out https://www.lynchs.com/itemgroup--Clown-Noses--clownnoses64--1.html before placing your order.

A LOT bigger selection, and are made for professional clowns, so you know the quality will be much better than the latex one.

Good luck!
.


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL Wow, definitely a big selection of noses!


----------



## PoorGoo813 (Sep 28, 2008)

umm....guys, he's asking for help on where 2 get a nose.
Those pix R from the movie.....LOL

Anyway.....Woochie makes a latex nose very similar 2 Pennywise's nose.
U can find it here:
Clown Nose Woochie


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

PoorGoo813 said:


> umm....guys, he's asking for help on where 2 get a nose.
> Those pix R from the movie.....LOL
> 
> Anyway.....Woochie makes a latex nose very similar 2 Pennywise's nose.
> ...


I think he may have changed the original thread first message...because I'm pretty sure the original was asking about wigs and had two images of clown wigs one straight and one curly....lol very confusing.


----------

